# makita coumpound sliding miter saw LS1011



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Giles said:


> If anyone has a saw similar to this, I need a little parts help. I have done a search but can't find the information I need. I just need to have someone look at a part of the saw and describe it to me.


Did you forget to attach a pic of the part in question. From just the written question, I don't know what you are asking.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

troubleseeker said:


> Did you forget to attach a pic of the part in question. From just the written question, I don't know what you are asking.


Sorry--I am trying to learn how to post a picture. However, I don't know what I need. I have done an extensive search "Makita LS1011" and the diagrams I have found don't show all items.
There is a large compression spring that jumped out of the saw when I raised the head for cleaning. Acording to the diagram the only parts associated with this spring is a "through bolt"--still there, a small pin, and what looks like a washer with a demple in the center. this dimple is probably for the small pin to seat in.
Some means of retaining the spring must exist.
I was just hoping someone might have one of these saws and could furnish information. THANKS for your interest.


----------



## PaulBrown (May 21, 2014)

*Makita LS1011 Compression Spring Re-Install*

Giles - 

Did you ever figure out how to compress that spring and re-install it into the saw arm? I have the same problem, and that spring is so strong, I don't know how to squash it down short enough to get it back into the arm. It is held by the pressure of the end cap on that little pin you were referring to. I don't think that there is any other retaining pin, is there?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

PaulBrown said:


> Giles -
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to compress that spring and re-install it into the saw arm? I have the same problem, and that spring is so strong, I don't know how to squash it down short enough to get it back into the arm. It is held by the pressure of the end cap on that little pin you were referring to. I don't think that there is any other retaining pin, is there?
> 
> ...


That was a long time ago but I believe I compressed the spring by compressing in a vise and then using strong wire to hold that position.
*Be careful* when handling and try to locate wire --in at least--three places. Also consider how you will remove the three attaching wires!!
This is not easy and caution must be taken!
Be sure that you install the saw guard activation assembly before raising the cutting head--it serves as a stop traveling up.
I hope this is of help.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't know if it will help but here is a blowup of the saw. Here is the link to the diagram:
http://www.toolpartspro.com/image/LS1011N/Makita-LS1011N-PB.png


----------

